

Gmail password leak: possibly 5M users accounts compromised - scapbi
http://www.al.com/business/index.ssf/2014/09/gmail_password_leak_possibly_5.html

======
yaur
As far as I can tell... This seems like someone greped through a bunch of
older leaks for 'Gmail.com' and realeased the result as passwords for gmail
addresses.

